# Using Honda Generator with Sump Pump



## Gliderpilot (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm new to this forum but it looks like the right place for generator answers!

After having my basement flooded a couple of times I figure its time I got a backup generator for my sump pump !

It is a 1/2HP pump rated 5.5A at 115V (630W). The Honda EU2000i has gotten some great reviews but I wonder if it can handle the startup power surge. My understanding (correct or otherwise) is that electric motors can have turn on surges 3 or 4 times the rated power. That might rule out using the EU2000i ?

Comments? Suggestions?

Thank you.
Gliderpilot


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

It should work but don't put other things on the curcuit. Roger


----------



## Gliderpilot (Nov 8, 2012)

rhenning said:


> It should work but don't put other things on the curcuit. Roger


Thanks Roger,
Bought an EU2000i today. It operates the 1/2HP sump pump with no problems


----------



## Chendler (Aug 28, 2014)

A great*exchange of information.


----------



## Chendler (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for*good*communication.


----------

